# config.sys equivalent in linux



## sulekha (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

 config.sys :- does the job of automatic loading of device drivers into RAM is n't it ?

my question is what linux equivalent file of config.sys


----------



## nims11 (Jan 6, 2012)

config.sys, according to wikipedia.


> It is a special file that contains setup or configuration instructions for the computer system.



in Linux, there are */etc/rc** files and directories which consist of settings and operations performed at boot. there is also *etc/inittab* which controls what happens during runlevel change which happens during booting


----------



## debian (Jan 11, 2012)

Most files are /etc are basically configuration files. They control OS services and their behaviour.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2012)

Check this out: *init - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Some distros use System V. example, Fedora.

Some distros use BSD-style init. example, Arch.


----------

